# 2cm dilated...



## Kristin83

A question for all of you twin mommies. How long after you were told you were dilated did u actually go into labor? I know normally you can be 2cm dilated for awhile but I didnt know if it was different with twins...The reason I ask is bc I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow and my dr told me today I was 2cm dilated. 

Thanks in advance :D


----------



## lizziedripping

You can quite easily be dilated to 2 or even 4cms at this stage in pregnancy without necessarily going into labour hun. Strong, regular contractions are needed to make you dilate further, and these might not happen for a few more weeks yet. I had a cervical stitch in place, and though I was funneled to it from 25wks, I never dilated and had the babies at 38plus wks via scheduled section x


----------



## Kristin83

i've been having contractions, just not regular or strong ones...maybe a few an hour and then nothing for awhile. I know it could still be awhile, they are scheduling me for a c-sec at 37 weeks anyway so either way i'll have them within the next 2 weeks :D


----------



## Lucy28

I was dilated 2 cm a week ago and no change. What I wouldn't give to go into labor and dilate further!! Many false alarms, though :/ ...


----------



## Kristin83

Lucy28 said:


> I was dilated 2 cm a week ago and no change. What I wouldn't give to go into labor and dilate further!! Many false alarms, though :/ ...

Are you contracting at all? If you are how regular are they?


----------



## Lucy28

I was having bad contractions a week and two weeks ago, but now they have stopped. I feel like they missed the boat or something.


----------



## Kristin83

I wish I was as far as you, my dr was joking that she would see me tomorrow when I go to the hospital for my NST and growth scan. I wouldn't be as nervous if it was a week from now...I wanted to make it to 37 weeks!


----------



## Jessa

I was dilated 1cm at 28 weeks. I didn't go into labour until 33w3d and I had some contractions in between. Good luck!


----------



## Lucy28

You will be absolutely fine :). Lots of babies on here were born earlier and did very well! Or maybe they will stay in much longer :)


----------



## Kristin83

I hope they stay in :D


----------



## Laura2919

I was dilated 3cm at 29 weeks but they said it could stay like that, its not unusual for multiple mums to dilate early on. I ended up having them that night but because I had an infection, nothing to do with the dilation


----------



## ems1

I was 2cm dilated at 30 weeks and my cervix had completley thinned out and was 'paper thin' as the dotor described it? I ended up having my boys at 33+5. x


----------

